# module dans automator ?



## EtienneMacBook (27 Mars 2007)

bonjour bonjour !

c'est quoi un module dans automator ? j'ai cherché dans l'aide mais rien ... et je sais pas comment m'en servir ni pkoi etc.
et, pendant qu'on y est, est il possible de faire en sorte qu'une action se mette en route au démarrage du mac ? j'ai pas toruvé non plus...
je suis lancé, une derniere question : c'est quoi le " configurer les actions de ce dossier" qiand on fait clik droit  sur un dossier ?

merci !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> bonjour bonjour !
> 
> c'est quoi un module dans automator ? j'ai cherch&#233; dans l'aide mais rien ... et je sais pas comment m'en servir ni pkoi etc.
> et, pendant qu'on y est, est il possible de faire en sorte qu'une action se mette en route au d&#233;marrage du mac ? j'ai pas toruv&#233; non plus...
> ...


Quand tu cr&#233;es une action avec Automator, tu as plusieurs choix d'enregistrement (application, processus,...). L'enregistrement comme module permet d'int&#233;grer ton action &#224; l'application. Par exemple si tu l'enregistres comme module pour le Finder, tu pourras la lancer par le menu contextuel des fichiers / dossiers auxquels tu veux appliquer ton action (dans le menu Automator). Imaginons que tu aies cr&#233;&#233; une action qui te permette d'envoyer un fichier par mail (avec l'application Mail), tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier et tu vas sur "Automator" puis "_ton action_". L'action s'ex&#233;cute et ton fichier est envoy&#233;.


----------



## EtienneMacBook (28 Mars 2007)

!! ok parfait ! je suis en train de découvrir petit à petit automator... merci encore !


----------



## kouros-ft-yaz (30 Septembre 2009)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> !! ok parfait ! je suis en train de découvrir petit à petit automator... merci encore !




Bonjour,

J'ai crée un procéssus pour remplacer le fond d'écran du bureau mais je n'ai pas la possibilité de l'enregistrer en tant que module sous Snow léopard pour l'avoir dans le menu contextuel lorsque je fais un clic droit?

Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialement,


----------



## Aliboron (30 Septembre 2009)

kouros-ft-yaz a dit:


> .../... je n'ai pas la possibilité de l'enregistrer en tant que module sous Snow léopard pour l'avoir dans le menu contextuel lorsque je fais un clic droit ?


Eh non, avec Snow Leopard, c'est fini les ajouts dans le menu contextuel ! Cela a déjà été assez largement abordé, comme par exemple dans ce fil...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Eh non, avec Snow Leopard, c'est fini les ajouts dans le menu contextuel ! Cela a déjà été assez largement abordé, comme par exemple dans ce fil...



Pas exactement. Les ajouts dans le menu contextuel existent toujours mais sous forme de services, comme je l'ai expliqué dans le fil dont tu mets le lien.

Les explications pour transformer un module pour le Finder en service s'y trouvent également.


----------

